# Shallow sport 18 bahia



## Capt. Ed Paris (Jan 27, 2009)

Need some opinion guys/gals.

Looking hard at a 18' Bahia and really don't know much about them.any pros and cons any of you all know of? It has a 90 yami....will that push this boat well enough? What do these things realistically get up and run in?


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

I know its off topic but look into the BEMM 19' Flaco. Granted it is a SS knockoff but it is basically the same hull design(no kiddin right?) It would run 40mph and run skinny enough to scare you. My boat had a 130ETEC. Would get up in around a ft but wasnt propped right so could get up shallower I'm guessing. If all I did was fish the shallows I would buy another BEMM in a heartbeart. Great boat and the guys building them really take care of you. Hope this helps


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

The max rating for that hull is 150hp. That being said, a 130 (V4) is the best power to weight ratio you could have in my opinion. A inline 3 cyl. just doesn't have the guts needed for that size boat and especially with its tunnel. Also, the old 2strk 90's yamaha's are pretty loud compared to the 115's. I'm sure it will get you on the water but you will always want more. 

The boat should easily run in 6 and get up in a realistic calf deep water. Helps with two people sitting up front also.


----------



## kerrdog (Mar 15, 2009)

I researched these boats a couple of years ago. Bahia is same hull as the sport, but they use wood in hull whereas the sport line is no wood hull. Not a deal killer as many boat manufacturers use wood in their hulls.

90 horse is a little on the light side. Most of those boats have at least 115s on them. You get much more power than that, and then you have too much weight in the rear, especially if you plan to mount jack plate, anchor, etc. expect to run wide open in the mid to low 30s.

It's still a shallowsport which is a very respected shallow running boat. They hold their value well, and they take you where you need to go. Hope it works out for you.
kerrdog


----------



## Capt. Ed Paris (Jan 27, 2009)

The engine is a new 90h 4 stroke but nevertheless the boat does have a max rating of 150 as you mentioned which is why I'm not sure this 90 is gonna cut it or pop it up real well


----------



## ziggiey (Apr 6, 2010)

*Motor*

I've got a Johnsport which is same as the Bemm 19 flaco, another copy. It has a Suzuki 140 which does well but is not by any means too much. I would go with a 130hp minimum.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

The motor would be an issue for me.....
I owned a 19 shoalwater Stealth for many years with a 90 HP Evinrude Ocean Runner. Top speed was 33 mph.
This was ofcourse a 2 stroke and was at the minimum for this hull. It needed a 115 or more.
Now the hull your looking at I would think has more drag than the hull I had and has a 4 stroke.
I think its under powered for the hole shot but probably runs on plane fine.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

We sell a lot of 18' Bahia's with 90's on them, and really never with 150's...if the boat doesn't have a raised console I would not be worried about the 90hp. It will run 33-35mph...the 4 stroke will hurt your hole shot a little but will still jump it up in 8".....a 115 will run you 38-40 and a 130 will run 42-45.

The boat will perform the same with a 90 with just a little less top end and a little less hole shot.


----------



## kitty cat patrol (Feb 27, 2009)

Bemmboatworks.com. check em out give Matt a call


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

*More HP*

I have an 18' classic with a raised console and front platform with a 115 Etec, and if I was not trading for a 20' classic I would swap motors. For 40 lbs you can go to a small block 150-200 Etec (or a 130 at the same weight). I really wanted a little more hole shot over top end.


----------



## Capt. Ed Paris (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'm gonna go try her out Saturday and will report back.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Just remember, more HP equals more weight and the Bahia will draft more. If you really want to get some very serious power and keep the weight down, I'd go with the new low gear ratio Tohatsu 90 (more zip than a 115) or get their 115 and change the gear ratio like the gal did on Swamp People. (she's running a huge bathtub aluminum boat)


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

So, how did the test drive go? 

We rig F90s with a lot of 18' Bahia's. It helps keep the price down and is plenty of motor for most people. Just depends on the kind of fishing you do. If you are running long distances or regularly fish 4 people, or lots of gear, or have a lot of towers or a raised console you will probably want to bump up to atleast a 115. I have always thought 150 was overkill on this boat, but some people are happy with that. Cole at Coastline was right with his #s. Expect mid 30s with that setup.


----------



## Capt. Ed Paris (Jan 27, 2009)

Test drive went great. I was very impressed with the 90. That thing had some power and she ran 35 mph with 4 of us and jumped right up in the skinny stuff. Dry ride and took chop well which I was not sure about coming from a majek extreme but it did great. Gonna take a little getting used to not cruising around at 55 mph but I'll live. Buying this just to have something for the wife and I to mess around close by in and won't be headed long distances. Cool little boat and 98 percent sure I'll be headed back south Friday to buy it. 

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks for posting up. How you join the Shallow Sport Family soon. 

See thats why its so important to test drive! 

And I dont know about everyone else, but I get a little antsy going more than 40mph in less than a foot of water!


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, i just went to test drive a 18ss bahia w a f90, what a smooth ride, i didnt check for speed but perfect for my family. I should be getting it this week.. i will be joining the SS family real soon..


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

peque said:


> Yeah, i just went to test drive a 18ss bahia w a f90, what a smooth ride, i didnt check for speed but perfect for my family. I should be getting it this week.. i will be joining the SS family real soon..


hey you out to look at coming down to the shallow sport tournament with the family its a blast. you will love it.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

mine has a 99 VMAX 150...fully loaded with 3 I can hit 45 mph...and that is not having the throttle all the way...that is plenty fast for me.


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Coastline Marine said:


> We sell a lot of 18' Bahia's with 90's on them, and really never with 150's...if the boat doesn't have a raised console I would not be worried about the 90hp. It will run 33-35mph...the 4 stroke will hurt your hole shot a little but will still jump it up in 8".....a 115 will run you 38-40 and a 130 will run 42-45.
> 
> The boat will perform the same with a 90 with just a little less top end and a little less hole shot.


 mine is a SS Bahia (the sale is still pending), w a 90 4 stroke and a 3 blade SS prop, when we went for the water demo, the owner said that needed a new prop, and I really felt the prop slip when we where cruising at 5100rpms.. to me that rpm range was kind of high.
What should I be getting as far as speed,rpms,wot and cruising on that 3blde SS.should I rebuild it and what characteristic, or go w 4 blade?? help me please


----------



## Shallowrod (May 28, 2011)

peque said:


> mine is a SS Bahia (the sale is still pending), w a 90 4 stroke and a 3 blade SS prop, when we went for the water demo, the owner said that needed a new prop, and I really felt the prop slip when we where cruising at 5100rpms.. to me that rpm range was kind of high.
> What should I be getting as far as speed,rpms,wot and cruising on that 3blde SS.should I rebuild it and what characteristic, or go w 4 blade?? help me please


my ss came with a worn down 3 blade i bought a powertech 4 blade cupped prop online for $400 including shipping. that prop is awsome it gets up faster, also runs a whole lot shallower now. if you got the cash get a cupped 4 blade you will see the difference.


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

Shallow Sport Prop Guide: Yamaha/E-tec

http://http://www.shallowsportboats.net/about/q-a/props/


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

come on guys, post specs on motor/prop combos. wot speed, cruise,holeshot, etc.


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

I got my Bahia on Friday after lunch,, and went on fishing trip with the "previous owner"lol. he got a little emotional when he handed it over to me, this boat is in showroom condition, I cant believe a I got a Shallowsport..
*I love my shallowsport.*


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Sweet man! Only better feeling is taking a old beat up one and bringing it back to life! I really like mine alot! And after this winter I think I'll love it


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the SS herd! I've owned a lot of boats. I came back to the SS. There really is no substitute.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Congrats on your "new to you" boat. Enjoy.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

My 21 bahia was to be rigged with a 130....I had them swap in a 150 v6....im glad I did.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Can anyone post their prop serial nunbers if fitted with a 90 yammi 4stroke. Mine is fittes witha pt, sww13p16 i think (3blade).. i have been told to keep that prop, but im curious on what other bahias have.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I would keep the three blade. You really need more power for a 4 blade.


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

What do guys have for prop on f90(4strokes). The one dealer rexomends is a 4blade and alot of people say to keep the 3 blade.. im confused now.. my boat is a 18 bahia with a 90 4s. And it has a PT sww3R16p --3 blade wide blades, and its worn down paper thin, what should i do??


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Call powertech. They know what they are doing. If it were me I would get a gulf coast cup three blade. If you had the 115 on it I would go 4 blade.


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks!! 
Can anyone post the prop serial number on the F90 yammi combo and performance , please??


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.ptprop.com/index.php?pag...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=46

thats the three blade you need.


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Thats the one i have now, 3blade!! Sww13r16 pitch.. why some boats are fitted w 4blades an it looks like they all have the rxb4. If that so what pitch on that 4bladr??


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

why do you want a four blade so bad? Even shallow sport tells you to run the three blade.


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Im curious,cuz i saw a bahia same as mine with a 4 blade and want to know the outcome of that set up.but i still think my prop would be as same as that 4 blade.. as it is with my worn down i mean paper thin,she planes exellent at a very low speed and rpms!! Even my older friends could not believe the performance on the worn down prop.. they keep telling me to buy the same prop and i woukd probably haul arse!!! One guy he said that would run cruising around 32mph @5000rpms..


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Update;
I made my mind and got an rxb4 14p(powertech) woow what a hole shot i mean rocket launch stuff, with this prop my boat rides stable and at 90% throttle goes 35mph(no gear no ice chests and just 5 gal of fuel) and just two guys, slowest plane was 14mph sog... Idk if i got the right prop but i like it much better tuan the 3 blade... Any thoughts?
(Bahia 18, f90 4stroke)..


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

Shallow Sport recommends RXB4 13P

http://www.shallowsportboats.net/about/q-a/props/


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, i called them up and they said if i was running on the heavy side, i needed the 13 and 14 for light cargo, yet better holeshot and just matter of taste.... So a friends boat has same set up as mine now, thats why i went w the 14p... I think its awesome the way it is now


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

quick question for Bahia or similar set up, i was fueling up the boat and when i started to pump gas in to it, a sudden gush of gas came out of the filler neck at the console, it just soaked me wet and made a complete mess,, any thoughts and what could be the problem? thanks


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds like the vent is too small on the tank, my old Kenner would do this if the tank was low and I used one of the newer nozzles with the vapor recovery as it would cover the filler neck on the tank and keep it from venting fast enough.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

peque said:


> quick question for Bahia or similar set up, i was fueling up the boat and when i started to pump gas in to it, a sudden gush of gas came out of the filler neck at the console, it just soaked me wet and made a complete mess,, any thoughts and what could be the problem? thanks


Was the boat leaning towards the fuel fill side? I bet the tank was fill and tired to push the air out of the the only hole it could. I fill up very slow when filling up the boat. I have had it happen in my boat once or twice. `


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

The vent hole is a little too small for my taste, allthogh the hoses have rrally tight turns, im going to reppced them with new ones.
Islandboy, yes i have to fill up really slow to keep it from spitting back at me..sucks!!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

peque said:


> The vent hole is a little too small for my taste, allthogh the hoses have rrally tight turns, im going to reppced them with new ones.
> Islandboy, yes i have to fill up really slow to keep it from spitting back at me..sucks!!


It doesnt bother me much at all. Hell the most I put in the boat is 20 gallons anyways.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> It doesnt bother me much at all. Hell the most I put in the boat is 20 gallons anyways.


That's it? How do you make it to the Land Cut and back with 20 gallons? LOL!

Seriously. I'm glad I'm not the only one with the last gallon gurgle problem. That being said I would rather have refueling issues than more exposure of that gas to the atmosphere.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

gman1772 said:


> That's it? How do you make it to the Land Cut and back with 20 gallons? LOL!
> 
> Seriously. I'm glad I'm not the only one with the last gallon gurgle problem. That being said I would rather have refueling issues than more exposure of that gas to the atmosphere.


haha I don't have to run to the land cut. 90% of the time I only run 20 miles.


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Well i got new hoses, and i cut the filler hose an inch shorter so it has a nice turn,, i filled up with a gas jug and it hasnt spit back at me, i have to try going to the gas station and give it a full blast of gas... The fuel gauge is another problem now.
I installed a new one and i could not make it to read 5, 10 gallons acurrate.. but i ended up puting the old one wich i had to fix and now it starts to read when has 4 gallons in the tank, i figurw thats the reserve??? It reads like 1/8 of the tank with 10gls..( the tank is a 42gls).. my wife said "just put 30 gals everytime u go out and quit worrying) that was a easy fix, lol!!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

peque said:


> Well i got new hoses, and i cut the filler hose an inch shorter so it has a nice turn,, i filled up with a gas jug and it hasnt spit back at me, i have to try going to the gas station and give it a full blast of gas... The fuel gauge is another problem now.
> I installed a new one and i could not make it to read 5, 10 gallons acurrate.. but i ended up puting the old one wich i had to fix and now it starts to read when has 4 gallons in the tank, i figurw thats the reserve??? It reads like 1/8 of the tank with 10gls..( the tank is a 42gls).. my wife said "just put 30 gals everytime u go out and quit worrying) that was a easy fix, lol!!


I run off a Smartcraft gauge right now. Gives me a fuel burn for every trip. I keep about 20 gallons in the boat all the time.


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Here i'







m againgl so i bought a basspro brand fuel gauge that reads funny, so i fall back on the old gauge and took it apart and fixed the resistance, and works!!!! 20 gal reads fine, what a pain!!!

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Has anyone installwd a "pole rig" for pulling a tube for kids?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------

